# opinions on shock line for heaver fishing



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not exactly new to drum fishing/ surf fishing but just wondered about what some of you prefer as a knot for your shock line. I usually tie an Albright to connect my shock [50lb mono] to my running line [20lb] test on my heaver but sometimes the shock catches for a sec on the end guide and screws up my cast. I have tried the uni to uni knot but its about the same. I really don't like the "improved" Albright as its even bigger than a regular Albright as far as I can tell. Sometimes I don't even use a shock [straight 30#] but that can be a disaster at some point. What's your favorite shock knot and why?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Bimini to slim beauty. Why?-It works!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Improved Albright.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Bimini to slim beauty. Why?-It works!


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

I use a spider hitch on the main line and an improved clinch knot to attach 40# shock.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Bimini to slim


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Spider to double Uni

Why because I feel like it and it easy for me to tie in a dim light situation and I can do it standing up instead of sitting down to do a Bimini

If you want to eliminate all shock knot issues use your thirty pound line with a twenty foot long spider hitch doubled line

That is what we used back in the Day it works well with twenty five pound line

With twenty pound line the long spider hitch has problems with one leg of the double line breaking off

The Albright knot will break on sudden impact, you can break it with your hands easily just by popping it


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

gilly21 said:


> Bimini to slim beauty. Why?-It works!


yup, what he said...


----------



## FishTaco (Jul 19, 2010)

cooper138 said:


> Bimini to slim


Ive found 65# braid to 17-20# mono main line with uni2uni works well and keeps the not fairly low profile tipped with 50# mono on my ff rigs. I just make sure I have a glove on when I cast/land fish so the braid wont slice my biscuits.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mine is a bimini to uni-nail,because it is the strongest connection I can tie.. If drum start really snapping I'll do a spiderhitch and a no-name,not quite as strong but quicker and strong enough,and has a low profile that slides through guides really well... Haven't really had problems with knots hanging in guides though,even with nail-uni,which is a pretty good sized knot.. Maybe you need Spike to wrap some different guides on that thing...


----------



## Jbare0001 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sebile knot, I use 6-8 wraps with mono instead of 12 plus with braid. It goes through the guides very easy and quietly. I'm running 20lb line with 50 shock.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...-scientific-proof-of-the-strongest-shock-knot!

SPIDER HITCH to NO-NAME . . .


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

Bimini to a slim beauty.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Uni-uni, with the main line doubled. For cupcakes I'll ride down 2 miles and show you dave.......er on second thought I like kenny suggestion. Just pack up yer heavers andI'll put some spinning guides on em


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> but sometimes the shock catches for a sec on the end guide and screws up my cast. I have tried the uni to uni knot but its about the same. I really don't like the "improved" Albright as its even bigger than a regular Albright as far as I can tell. Sometimes I don't even use a shock [straight 30#] but that can be a disaster at some point. What's your favorite shock knot and why?


Actually two questions. Looks like you are asking for a smaller shock knot and everyone's favorite shock knot. So, I'll answer the first part first.

The smallest shock knot I know of, and used all last week in Murrell's Inlet ,SC, is one taught to a bunch of us by the late Mike White, Dad of Ryan White, of Hatteras Jacks. He taught this knot to be used specifically by drum fisherfolks using level wind reels like the ABU 6500s with 15# main line and ABU7000s using 15-17# main line with a 40# shock. The knot is a slim beauty with a clinch or improved clinch. I use the improved clinch version. The secret to the small size is that you do not double the line on the clinch or improved clinch. 

My favorite is a double/triple surgeons to a no name,with 20# main line and 50# shock.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Used about everything in the last 50 years, professionally and for myself. I now tie nail to nail knots, tied at home. When in the "suds" I do a double uni, pulled tight, but only up to like 20 to 50, more than that I take time to nail/nail. When tying for BOAT use, it was always Spider Hitch, with the double line tied to a Uni or a Offshore Swivel Knot. 
A great site for learning knots is from Australia, by a chap named Spike. Google up "Australian Braid Knot" and it will flip you right over to it. As far as tying the Australian Braid ,though....I rather go "Bimini" if requested or "Spider Hitch". Intricate knots lost their allure for me when I have had crazed owners and clients at my back while trying to re-tie. Still on medications...on medications...on medications...SLAP! 

BA


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

I tie a Slim Duncan(AKA Joe Kickass Knot)

Start like you are tying a slim beauty by making a double overhand knot in the shock mono and pulling on the tag end until a small "Figure Eight" is formed

Then thread the running line through the two main loops of the eight and then, make a uni around the standing line on the shock mono.

Snug it up a little at a time on both ends.

I like it because it's easy to tie, very strong, and has the slimmest profile of any I've tried.

After I make any knot like that, I like to use some epoxy to seal and smooth it to help it go through the guides. Right now I like Loon UV Knot Sense for that.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Slim Brinn knot that is........But a shock leader ain't a shock leader unless started with a doubled mainline. Bimini or Spider to start, anything else is a waste of time...


----------

